# Logitech DiNovo/DiNovo Edge

## m.s.w

I am looking for nice slim keyboard. It looks from the pictures that Logitech DiNovo is something I would like to have.

I saw here on forums.gentoo.org a few posts about Logitech DiNovo/DiNovo Edge keyboards, but all of them ends somwhere in the beginning of 2007 and are not to optimistic about using those keyboards under Linux. Is out there somebody who is using any of these keyboards with Gentoo? Are there huge problems / small problems? Function keys work all/some/none?

m.s.w

----------

## blubbi

I am using the DiNovo Edge/ MX Revolution and it works flawless!

All, except the A B C D function keys do work as expected.

The touchdisk works fine, the volumeslider works fine.... so all in all a perfekt keyboard!

IMO no drawbacks and flaws (except those four special keys) thougt I do not use any of those special keys, except the volume slider and the touchdisk.

You can configure the specialkeys with x11-misc/keytouch

regards

blubbi

----------

## m.s.w

Thank you for your reply. Did you use some magic to use this slider? Have you configured it somehow to interact with alsa channels or they just work with specific software (like amarok or something)

Best Regards,

m.s.w

----------

## blubbi

kmilo installed for kde to make use of the special keys, or use keytouch to asign it to anything you want.

Really, no magic, no tweaking... every things just plug an play.

have fun.

blubbi

----------

## m.s.w

No problems with bluetooth?

----------

## blubbi

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> No problems with bluetooth?

 

Indeed, there is a problem when starting bluetooth.

The keyboard works nice as long as /etc/init.d/bluetooth is not running.

As soon as bluetooth was started, the keyboard stopps working.

I have to push a key on the Keyboard to get it working again.

So after pushing a key, the keyboard is redetected, it takes ~10 seconds, then the keyboard is working again.

Thought I don't use bluetooth too much, I just removed /etc/init.d/bluetooth from the runlevel and load it only when I need to plug in my bluetooth-dongle to transfere some contacts to my mobile phone.

Kind regards

blubbi

----------

## m.s.w

I don't get it. So, how exactly do you connect it to the computer if you don't use bluetooth? It is bluetooth keyboard, I haven't saw any alternativ connections. But it looks I am wrong. SO how do you do it?

----------

## blubbi

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> I don't get it. So, how exactly do you connect it to the computer if you don't use bluetooth? It is bluetooth keyboard, I haven't saw any alternativ connections. But it looks I am wrong. SO how do you do it?

 

The keyboard has its own BT-USB-Stick. Just plug it in and everything works fine (In BIOS, in Windows, DOS).

IMHO you do not even have bluetooth support cause it works as "plain" USB-keyboard.

BUT, if I load the /etc/init.d/bluetooth stuff to make use of my Blue!Fritz USB-Stick and pair it with my LiveDrive or mobile phone, the keyboad stops working (it doesn't matter wether the Blue!Fritz Stick is present or not as soon as load the bluetooth stuff this happens).

It looks like the keyborad somehow gets unregistered, then after pressing a key, the keyboard is detected and initialized again. This takes ~10 second. Then the keyboard is working again.

kind regards

blubbi

----------

## m.s.w

OK. Now I understand. Thank you.

----------

## drizzt

for the curious, http://wiki.linux-club.de/opensuse/Logitech_diNovo_Edge is a german link describing the above matter with switching on bluetooth.

In short the dinovo edge works by default in a so called hidd compatibility mode(looking to OS as a usb hid device). By starting bluetooth the device is switched to native HCI mode witch causes the unregistering.

----------

